
Elon Musk: “The fighter jet era has passed” - kaycebasques
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/28/elon-musk-says-the-fighter-jet-era-has-passed.html
======
kaycebasques
How long has the SpaceX CEO been buddying up to the MIC? Has it been like this
from the start?

------
aurizon
Not True, they are needed as practice targets for modern missiles - but that's
about it in the next war...

